# Trusted seedbank easyryder?



## T-Bone (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for a trusted site for easyryder. Any  ideas or hints would be greatly appreciated. thanks
~T-Bone


----------



## gatorman (Aug 31, 2009)

Try the Attitude they have many varities of easyryders.


----------



## T-Bone (Sep 3, 2009)

Thankyou, i will check them out.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 3, 2009)

got my seeds from attitude yesterday...very good comp. I would order stealth and use coupon code 420
mine were placedd in a t shirt and delivered as a gift purchase...very cool.


----------

